
MobX 4: Better, simpler, faster, smaller - denisw
https://medium.com/@mweststrate/mobx-4-better-simpler-faster-smaller-c1fbc08008da
======
Felz
I've always found MobX to be a joy to use, compared to other state management
that needs a lot more boilerplate.

I see that there are schedulers for autoruns now, but will there be a parallel
for computed properties? I implemented some that updated using
requestIdleCallback myself (it's fantastic that MobX provides the building
blocks to make that happen), but an idiomatic way would be nice.

------
artellectual
Love it. Been using and recommending MobX everywhere. I also cover MobX in my
React Videos. [https://www.codemy.net](https://www.codemy.net)

